# Visiting the US



## Hannes_F (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi there,

my lovely wife and me will be visiting the US in July/August, starting in L.A. and driving towards San Diego and San Francisco then.

I am really looking forward to it. Any hints by you local heroes about what is a _must_ _see _in your area?

Cheers, Hannes


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 21, 2017)

Give San Diego and LA a day each.
Give San Francisco 5 days.
Drive to Yosemite. It's truly enchanting.
Try to eat at Aliottas or Scomas on the Wharf in San Francisco and get the Abalone.

California will be beautiful as the drought is officially over.
The people are what make San Francisco special.
Music and Art everywhere.

Don't forget about Yosemite....


----------



## KEnK (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes Yosemite is truly amazing- nothing like it anywhere.
but make a reservation now if you intend to stay in the park.
There are other places nearby if you can't get a spot.
The food though is a national embarrassment.

One hour north of S.F. is Muir Woods
It's a small Redwood Grove, not exactly like being in the wilderness,
but if that's your only chance to see the giant coastal redwoods you should take it.

About an hour south of S.F. is a beach called Ano Nuevo.
Home of the Mighty Elephant Seals.
They're there all year, but the bulls might be out to sea in August.
You need to arrange for a guided tour. Check the web site.
You get walked right up to them (maintaining a respectful and safe distance)

The Mission was always my favorite neighborhood in SF.
Although there's a great deal of gentrification gong on now, it's still the Mission.
You'll want to walk up and down 24th St, making a detour on a tiny alley called Balmy-
Lots of "Ethnic" Murals.
Valencia might be fun too.

Tourists always end up at the wharf- you can skip that,
but there is a pier that has been taken over by sea lions.

If you can find someone to take you sailing out on the Bay,
that would be one of your most enchanting memories.

And be sure to take a drive on Highway One- It's right on the Coast.
Awesome


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 22, 2017)

Skip the Abalone?

No way...The Wharf is crucial. Best fresh seafood and restaurants.
James Bond ate there in View To A Kill.
Ghiradellis Chocolate Factory tour is right there too.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 22, 2017)

You guys are selling LA short... plus there's a lot of us from VI-C here that you may or may not want to meet.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 22, 2017)

chillbot said:


> You guys are selling LA short...


Absolutely! Ever been fishing by the LA River? A dream!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 22, 2017)

Hook him up chill.

I didn't want to send him to Spagos or Sunset Blvd.
Malibu and Venice Beach in summertime is spectacular.
Forgot he said July/August.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 22, 2017)

Big Bear and Arrowhead are a great summertime adventure.
Deep Creek is a great Trail.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 22, 2017)

On a serious side. Is there anything worth to see near LA that isn't entertainment related? Griffith obversatory?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 22, 2017)

ghostnote said:


> Griffith obersvatory?


No. Griffith is no better than Sunset Blvd or Santa Monica Pier... worth it if you're in to super touristy stuff but otherwise no.

If you're a foodie there are a ton of off-the-charts restaurants in LA.

As has been mentioned, Big Bear and Arrowhead are really nice but I wouldn't consider them "LA". You all seem to assume Hans wants to spend his time backpacking in the woods or something, he hasn't said what he wants to do. Maybe he is all about Santa Monica Pier / Sunset Blvd / Griffith Observatory?

Driving up the 1 is probably the best part of California. Personally I would tell Hans to take the 1 from LA through Pismo (stop for lunch) and at SLO jump over to the 101 to save some time and save the white knuckle driving unless the weather is absolutely perfect (no wind, no rain).

What's in LA? My point is I'm in LA and my studio is in LA and a lot of other nice people to meet are in LA.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 22, 2017)

chillbot said:


> What's in LA? My point is I'm in LA and my studio is in LA and a lot of other nice people to meet are in LA.


I'm sure you're right. I'd be surprised however if Hannes wouldn't want to go out to the woods. I was just thinking that north california is a much better place if you're looking for some sightseeing outside of town.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 22, 2017)

Another thing Hannes: Had a cabernet sauvignon from california the other day and was very impressed. Be sure to check out napa valley for some wine tasting.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 22, 2017)

Cycle Sonoma valley with a picnic for wine tasting. Marvellous.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 22, 2017)

chillbot said:


> What's in LA? My point is I'm in LA and my studio is in LA and a lot of other nice people to meet are in LA.



I would LOVE to meet you folks in person, especially since it feels like a once in a life opportunity. We (many of us in this forum) know each other since years online, however meeting in person would mean a lot to me.

Now that I think about it, I would skip any sunset or woods trip for that without thinking twice.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 1, 2017)

@chimuelo , @KEnK , @chillbot , @ghostnote , @mc_deli 
Thank you for your recommendations, I forwarded them to my wife who is our true travel minister


----------



## AllanH (Mar 4, 2017)

Driving up HWY 1 both from LA to Oxnard, then from San Luis Obispo up the coast to Santa Cruz, is a unique experience (but takes a while). The elephant seals near Hearst Castle are always a sight.

I won't suggest Hearst Castle, as there are real castles in Germany; this is more like very large estate 

Santa Barbara is wonderful place, and a good stop on the coastal route from LA to SF.

Pismo is classic American beach town (close to where I live).

I would stay by the coast if you only have 10 days.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 5, 2017)

Cambria is lovely as is the Monterey peninsula.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 5, 2017)

If you take the coastal routes from LA to The Bay Area, Big Sur has the same giant Redwoods you see in Yosemite.
You don't get those gigantic Granite Mountains and waterfalls.
You can't imagine the feeling of standing under 2-300 foot trees until you touch one.

I hope you have a great time Hannes.


----------



## KEnK (Mar 5, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Big Sur has the same giant Redwoods you see in Yosemite.


There are actually 2 species of Redwood tree that people so inclined want to see.
The Coastal Redwoods- Muir Woods, Big Sur (and in my back yard- but it's only 80ft tall)
The Giant Sequoias- These trees, though not as tall as the Coastal variety, have a Humongous Girth that just doesn't translate to photos or films.
Those are more rare. The Mariposa Grove in Yosemite and The Avenue of the Giants way up north are the only places I know of to see these Giants- thought I'm sure a few here and there have escaped the lumbermill.

And while we're at it don't forget about BigFoot- also way up north in California.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 5, 2017)

Only 80 foot?
''Tis a baby"
I'm off to Lake Tahoe tomorrow for a few days of Skiing.
Californias record snow this year is going to be beautiful.
Looks like Powder City this year....

I avoid NorCal as its mating season for Sasquatch's.
I read about Big Foots sexually molesting folks and wish to avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hearst castle is between LA and SF. I went there years ago.


----------



## KEnK (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't worry about such Sasquatch chicanery.
Their preference is for liberal elites.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 5, 2017)

That's cause Sasquatches like gun free zones.


----------



## KEnK (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm reminded of an old Zap Comic by R. Crumb-
It featured his beloved character Whiteman and a Lady Sasquatch
It was quite explicit.
and tasteless.
and hilarious.
California Dreamin'


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 21, 2017)

So ... thank you for all your recommendations. My wife and me will come to LA next week and most probably visit chillbot and Mike Greene, both which I am looking forward very much to meet in person. If anybody else is interested in joining us or meeting us at another place please send a mail or PM.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 24, 2017)

Hannes_F said:


> So ... thank you for all your recommendations. My wife and me will come to LA next week and most probably visit chillbot and Mike Greene, both which I am looking forward very much to meet in person. If anybody else is interested in joining us or meeting us at another place please send a mail or PM.



Bump for trip recap. How was all the rest of it? See much traffic?


----------

